# Combined Test and NIPT both now available on NHS, but what's the difference?



## SuperMaria

From 1st June the NIPT test is available on the NHS for high risk pregnancies, but what's the actual difference in testing? Reading the NHS website:

*Combined test (Dating scan)*
_you will have a blood sample taken. At the scan, the fluid at the back of the baby's neck is measured to determine the "nuchal translucency". Your age and the information from these 2 tests are used to work out the chance of the baby having Down's syndrome, Edwards' syndrome or Patau's syndrome._

*NIPT*
_NIPT is a blood test, which gives you a more accurate screening result and can help you to decide whether or not to have further diagnostic tests. It is completely safe and will not harm your baby._

Both are invasive but why does the NIPT privately cost at least £300 when at the end of the day it's a blood test and no further diagnostic testing? I also read that:

_Women and healthcare professionals need to be aware that NIPT as part of the NHS FASP screening pathway will:_

_only screen for Down’s syndrome, Edwards’ syndrome and Patau’s syndrome_
_not detect other chromosomal or genetic conditions_
_not assess fetal sex_

What do you think?


----------

